# Pebble smart watch thoughts.



## Greebozz (Dec 26, 2015)

I got the old-style one as a gift a couple of weeks ago.  It's actually quite boring but that in itself is quite good thing.  It's rather like some utilitarian object like a laptop bag, it does its job well.  It is unbelievably basic.  The nearest it comes to excitement is when using the act music boss in which you can alter the volume and change track as well as choose your preferred media player.  In a public space or with other people it is absolute heaven not have the phone pinging all the time or when busy or driving.  One other thing that is quite nice about the media player control is that it stays on once you're in the app so there's no stages to go through if you want to skip a track or change the volume.  

Personally the clunky buttons are ridiculous though they do the job.  It's actually quite a lot of effort to click back through things.  It's got 2 quick shortcut buttons holding the top one or the bottom, I've got music player and an app which locks the phone if it goes out of range.  So to sum up, pretty much what everyone else says, doesn't do much but what it does do it does very well.  And I'd like to add I don't think is half is distracting as a fancy colour screen one although I wouldn't mind trying an Apple watch or an android wear one.


----------



## Greebozz (Dec 30, 2015)

Just a quick follow-up, the pebble is very much like a Raspberry pi computer, it's amazing what they've managed to get it to do and it's pretty solid but my god it's boring.  Its main use is for when you've got your hands full or doing a task and you want to check if anything important has come through.  The busier you are the more use it is.  But I would advise getting a more modern type of Smart watch, the pebble is just too basic.  The buttons make in absolute dead duck in terms of ease of use.  They could be capacitive buttons all round the wide bezel.  Geeks are fundamentally half wits.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2015)

It's just too fugly to get me excited although at least the battery life is measured in days, and not hours.


----------



## Greebozz (Dec 31, 2015)

editor said:


> It's just too fugly to get me excited although at least the battery life is measured in days, and not hours.



Seriously, I would say a tech person like yourself definitely needs a smartwatch in their life, are you still rocking the Z3 compact?  Because Sony's smart watch 3 is available for £90 and the pebble steel for 80 quid.  It's not the ugliness of the original pebble the bothers me is just it's rather bulky in the corners.  Going for cheap though at the moment as well.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2015)

Greebozz said:


> Seriously, I would say a tech person like yourself definitely needs a smartwatch in their life, are you still rocking the Z3 compact?  Because Sony's smart watch 3 is available for £90 and the pebble steel for 80 quid.  It's not the ugliness of the original pebble the bothers me is just it's rather bulky in the corners.  Going for cheap though at the moment as well.


It's £90? Where?  I could almost be tempted just to try out the technology for a while, just to see what it's like. It is quite ugly too, mind.


----------



## Greebozz (Dec 31, 2015)

152


editor said:


> It's £90? Where?  I could almost be tempted just to try out the technology for a while, just to see what it's like. It is quite ugly too, mind.


Sony Smart Watch 3 SWR50 - Black | very.co.uk

Here it is, from Very. Ugly, you must try to see the inner beauty


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 31, 2015)

£50 at Argos for the pebble


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 1, 2016)

Pebble are being bought by fitbit, who are reportedly going to strip out the bits they want and close it down.
Not sure how I feel about that, Pebble promised some great ideas (open, smart straps, the new core) but they could never get them to market quickly, whereas fitbit seem to release a new product every five minutes.


----------

